# 2001 Altima Driver Side Mirror



## skyscanner (Jun 27, 2008)

Someone broke my drivers side mirror while the vehicle was parked. When I came back the mirror was only partially attached. I pulled it off and disconnected the wiring connector. The dealer tells me that I cannot simply replace the plastic insert in the mirror; I need to buy a whole new _unpainted _ mirror for $172. Anybody ever replace the plastic insert? Can I buy a mirror from a junkyard, regardless of color and replace the insert?

Thanks.


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

Buy a new mirror from ebay and either paint it with a spray can of matching touchup paint or get it professionally painted . The install is only 3 nuts holding it on and the easy inside access makes it a simple DIY job.


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

on my 99 altima i hit a pole at a drive up atm machine,and it ripped my mirror off,there were three screw like things that pulled off the mount-get super glue-squirt in the holes and hit these "screws" back in the holes,works perfect now


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

Ours got kicked off the car, yes...with a foot . It was at a football game ,we were the winners . We had decals on the car of the winning team. I repaired mine also ,but the holes were really broken in pieces ,so it was epoxy resin and fiberglass for my repair . Two hours to repair the base and install . The door panel is one of the easier to remove . I was lucky the mirror landed on grass from the kick so the paint was still perfect.


----------



## Aberk (May 15, 2008)

skyscanner said:


> Someone broke my drivers side mirror while the vehicle was parked. When I came back the mirror was only partially attached. I pulled it off and disconnected the wiring connector. The dealer tells me that I cannot simply replace the plastic insert in the mirror; I need to buy a whole new _unpainted _ mirror for $172. Anybody ever replace the plastic insert? Can I buy a mirror from a junkyard, regardless of color and replace the insert?
> 
> Thanks.


Skyscanner: My passengers side mirror was hit. The studs were broken off and the three wires were pulled from their connector. I made some new studs from threaded rod, 8mm I believe, and epoxyed them in.

Getting the wires back was more problematic as the three wires are each a different color going into the connector than going out of it. Therefore, six different colors. The color of the left and right mirror wires are different as well, so you can't use your passengers mirror as a guide. I looked through about four different manuals, but I couldn't find a wiring diagram for of the mirror. I found another 1999 whose owner let me check out. Do the same (just pop off the plastic backing plate on the inside of the door with a knife or screwdriver) or email me and I'll get the info for you. It might take me a couple of days to get back to you, however. [email protected]


----------



## Aberk (May 15, 2008)

I forgot to mention in my reply that I redrilled and tapped the holes to fit my new 8mm studs that I made. The plastic was broken pretty badly around the old push-in studs but the epoxy worked wonders - AB


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

Doing the rh mirror I guessed at wire colors being similar and was correct. I figured they would keep color codes in like tonal groups on either side of the plug. Like one blue/red going to a different blue/white? , yellow/red to orange ?, purple/white to another color like white maybe or something like that . With the right mirror my guess was perfect . I had correct mirror function without finding another mirror for reference.


----------

